
They Who Control Encryption - lanecwagner
https://qvault.io/2020/08/12/they-who-control-encryption/
======
lanecwagner
The bill (4051) mentioned towards the bottom is a real piece of work:
[https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/405...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/4051/text#id2181D12061F244F48C92BE40EF66B66A)

Imagine being unable to use open-source standards legally without providing a
backdoor.

